# Cult believing the second coming happened?



## arapahoepark (Jun 15, 2021)

So I was approached today by three guys downtown waiting for the lightrail and asked if I wanted to attend a Bible study. I respectfully declined, stated I wasn't from around here but that I appreciated their work. I then asked if they wanted me to pray for anything. They seemed caught of guard a bit. Well they believe the way to escape the coming wrath of Revelation was through the passover. I remarked with a skeptical tone, "Well, because Jesus is the passover lamb." "He is that too but, the passover..." He paused, "Do you know Jesus has already come again?" "How so? In what person or through whom has he come again?" and I went on to state that he is in heaven at the right hand of the Father interceding for us according to Hebrews. They asked how would I know if he came back. I replied, "As lightning flashes in the east, it will be seen in the west." Just then my train came but I wish I could have engaged longer.
They don't seem full Preterist because they believe in a future wrath so does anyone what this cult is?

My sister previously told me that she was invited to a Bible Study at the same area and when she asked what they believed they said something to the effect that there must be a mother 'god' if Jesus is the son. Not sure if they are related other than the locale: a college campus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jun 15, 2021)

It might be the "mother god" cult. Mike Winger did a video on them as well as something with the guys at Cultish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 15, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> It might be the "mother god" cult. Mike Winger did a video on them as well as something with the guys at Cultish.


I didn't even think of that considering she was mummified in my state....if we are talking about the same cult...


----------



## hLuke (Jun 15, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> It might be the "mother god" cult. Mike Winger did a video on them as well as something with the guys at Cultish.


That interview Winger did with the father was so saddening. 

Imagine having your beloved daughter snatched away from you, and driven into an oppressive religious system which shuns any interaction with the outside world.

I don't blame him for becoming sceptical about religion as a whole. 

I hate cults. 

May God have mercy on his heart.


----------



## timfost (Jun 16, 2021)

Maybe this cult?

Thread 'World Mission Society Church of God' https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/world-mission-society-church-of-god.95815/

I had an email conversation with one from this group about their beliefs (let me know if you'd like to read it-- I can PM you). It's some weird stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jun 16, 2021)

Some resources on the possible cult we are discussing:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 16, 2021)

timfost said:


> Maybe this cult?
> 
> Thread 'World Mission Society Church of God' https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/world-mission-society-church-of-god.95815/
> 
> I had an email conversation with one from this group about their beliefs (let me know if you'd like to read it-- I can PM you). It's some weird stuff.


So far it looks like this lines up with everything they said no matter how vague.

Yet again another SDA offshoot...it's disgusting how many cults were spawned from the restorationist movements here in America.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jun 16, 2021)

What city were you in when this happened? These guys mentioned by Tim Foster are active here in the Phoenix area, supposedly. One of my friends from church had a visit from them and had quite the chat.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 16, 2021)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> What city were you in when this happened? These guys mentioned by Tim Foster are active here in the Phoenix area, supposedly. One of my friends from church had a visit from them and had quite the chat.


Denver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jun 16, 2021)

arapahoepark said:


> Denver.



Should have realized. That whole "Colorado" thing in your sig, and I don't know of any other city in CO with light rail.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jun 16, 2021)

arapahoepark said:


> So I was approached today by three guys downtown waiting for the lightrail and asked if I wanted to attend a Bible study. I respectfully declined, stated I wasn't from around here but that I appreciated their work. I then asked if they wanted me to pray for anything. They seemed caught of guard a bit. Well they believe the way to escape the coming wrath of Revelation was through the passover. I remarked with a skeptical tone, "Well, because Jesus is the passover lamb." "He is that too but, the passover..." He paused, "Do you know Jesus has already come again?" "How so? In what person or through whom has he come again?" and I went on to state that he is in heaven at the right hand of the Father interceding for us according to Hebrews. They asked how would I know if he came back. I replied, "As lightning flashes in the east, it will be seen in the west." Just then my train came but I wish I could have engaged longer.
> They don't seem full Preterist because they believe in a future wrath so does anyone what this cult is?
> 
> My sister previously told me that she was invited to a Bible Study at the same area and when she asked what they believed they said something to the effect that there must be a mother 'god' if Jesus is the son. Not sure if they are related other than the locale: a college campus.


O boy. It's hard enough to make up a lot of this stuff circulating today, let alone fully believe it and be fully devoted to it. I fear that many of us are losing our ability to think critically.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 16, 2021)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Should have realized. That whole "Colorado" thing in your sig, and I don't know of any other city in CO with light rail.


Well there are many suburbs with 'downtowns' that the light rail passes through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 16, 2021)

Evidently they are big on my former campus where I was approached: https://www.mymetmedia.com/7-thunde...r-service-thrives-despite-church-controversy/
Who would have thought? MSU is super liberal. Maybe its the motherly feminism that draws them.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 16, 2021)

Examining the World Mission Society Church of God







www.examiningthewmscog.com




More info. I will start warning students there that I know.


----------

